# Grand Canyon Essentials



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

OK, I know this has been discussed many times over the years, but I was unsuccessful in finding a thread that talked to it (SO many GC threads). I did find this : http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/grand-canyon-essentials-37726.html but would still like to hear more ideas

I'm days away from leaving, and have covered more than the basic essentials, but I thought I'd throw it out and see what great ideas people have. 

So, what critical thing do you bring on a GC trip, that is not typical to other trips? 

T-6 days!


----------



## 86304 (Apr 15, 2008)

extreme patience.


----------



## fdon (Jul 23, 2008)

Did I read somewhere your boats of choice will be the Class V cats? I thought about taking mine down in Jan. as they would be a total blast in the drops. You would own the big ones in those boats. I ultimately opted to go with the round boat due to the small cats piggish nature on flat water and sheer misery to deal with in upstream wind. Best choice of boats in my case. March is typically a windy time to be on the GC and this spring will be a low water float to boot.

To your question: I would be packing an extra tarp w/rigging to create a windbreak for the kitchen area. Hopefully, it would not be needed but meal prep in open wind sucks.

Have a great trip regardless.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

fdon said:


> Hopefully, it would not be needed but meal prep in open wind sucks.


Reminds me of some amazing sand steak we made at upper cremation. "Its a little gritty".....


----------



## mtriverrat (Jan 29, 2012)

Burt's Bees Hand Salve, a little vial of super glue for each person. Your hands just dry out, crack open and hurt. The Burt's bees applied liberally morning and night will help prevent it and the super glue puts it back together when it's not enough. Badger or Bag Balm work too. 

Leather gloves for loading and unloading - again to protect your hands. 

I thought my mini clothesline to dry stuff out was great to have. 

Extra sunglasses for when you break them.

My friend gave me some Dermatome for lips and face - saved me.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Mmmm, bag balm. What an excellent idea! I have 4 types of lotion/cream, gloves and socks for at night, and wear gloves while boating and rigging. Super glue, baby wipes, big hat, 4 types of sunscreen, the works. But bag balm has some sort of antiseptic properties, and I think that will be a great addition. Thank you!

Yes, a bunch of small cats, medium, and big too. I seriously thought about taking my raft, but thought I'd regret it if I don't bring the little cat at least once.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Muck/cement/rain boots. Warm dry feet at night even when you need to get stuff off the boats. And a lower chance of hurting yourself trying to avoid six inches of water (while going out to the boats) after drinking.


----------



## constructeur (Feb 27, 2012)

mtriverrat said:


> Burt's Bees Hand Salve, a little vial of super glue for each person. Your hands just dry out, crack open and hurt. The Burt's bees applied liberally morning and night will help prevent it and the super glue puts it back together when it's not enough. Badger or Bag Balm work too.


I prefer the max strength or childrens Neosporen used as a lotion for dry hands to products that leave a greasy/oily feel to my hands (and those two products are more lotion based than the original greasy like Neosporen). If I have a cut or dry crack that's deep then I clean up properly at home after work, re-apply the neo, and whack on one of the name brand Band Aid tough strips/patches. I've tried the brand x' band aids, and the glue used just doesn't hold when wet, or when taking gloves off and on constantly all day.

Sure the Neo is more expensive than bag balm, but I work with my hands in the elements all day, and can't tolerate wounds that can easily get infected, last for weeks, or just simply hurt all day.


----------



## Alphacyber (Mar 18, 2010)

raftus said:


> Muck/cement/rain boots. Warm dry feet at night even when you need to get stuff off the boats. And a lower chance of hurting yourself trying to avoid six inches of water (while going out to the boats) after drinking.


I think that's all lhowe wears in camp anyway. That or crocs.


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

extra of the following 
gloves, hat, glasses (seeing and sun), any good moisturizing lotion (do your feet in the morning and at night and you won't have cracks) extra warm cloths (for when it gets cold or you or some one else flips both on and off river cloths) hand and foot warmers, lots and lots of camera batteries and spare cards (solar charger is nice too), Pillow (bring your favorite), 100' parachute cord, knife/leatherman, double bag your sleeping bag, lots of sun screen (think positive), if you have the room a pair of goggles (it's spring and the wind does blow and there's sand everywhere) extra pair of what ever everyday foot wear (i carry a spare pair of chacos) warm booties for camp wear. books (trashable) 6 extra carabiners (real for the boats and small ones of misc small stuff) Several smaller dry bags are better than one monster bag. But I know folks who bring several monster bags too. spare tooth brush. Note all the boat women/men will look at all the stuff and swear they will not be able to fit it on and that it weights too much. By about day 10 they will start wondering if the boat will weigh enough to get through the bigger drops. Have fun
a major one: for women a pee bucket for men 2 wide mouthed 1 L nalgeen bottles for the same thing. These items are for your sleeping site so you don't have to wander down to the river and risk falling in or try to find the groover in the dark.
(17 trips in the ditch)


----------



## Faucet Butt (May 11, 2008)

*GC Goods...*

*A bottle of Dickle (George Dickle Whiskey)

*Lots of beef jerkey

*Smoked Almonds

*Emer-gen-C

*A broken-in pair of jeans and a flannel shirt 

*Techy quick-dry clothes/cold,rainy weather stuff/Lava gear

*A good pillow

*Paco Pad/roll-a-cot combo- best sleep you'll ever get!

*Extra pair of back-up Chacos

*Day pack for all the awesome hikes

*Comfy chair

* A willingness to:be patient(when tying up at Havazoo), leave your ego at the door(if you have one), flexibility, a strong back(for the wind), a good set of ears to listen to the wise, old canyon. 

Have a great trip


----------



## eukwe (Feb 1, 2008)

If you haven't thought of it yet, you don't need it. Go and enjoy yourself! Have a ball and share some pics...


----------



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

Baby wipes, lotion, and tequila.


----------



## mtriverrat (Jan 29, 2012)

I've been thinking some more. The thing I didn't forget - I got a travel size foam neck pillow like the big ones - now I'm 48 so my neck ain't what it used to be - but that thing was a lifesaver and it punched down real small. 

The thing I forgot, which was previously mentioned but one of those empty WIDE mouth coffee containers with a lid. You only need to try to pee in a nalgene once or better yet miss to appreciate a good pee bucket. I tried those little funnel things and apparently I'm not coordinated enough to make that work.


----------



## mtriverrat (Jan 29, 2012)

I know - I just go on and on, but as I read some of the other replies - Havasu is definitely a good stop, but what a cluster. Just be prepared with LONG ropes and lots of patience and you will be rewarded. 

The other thing I loved was one of those buffs that you can use as a gaiter, head band, hair scrunchy, hat, etc. It was great for windy days - which there are many to keep the sand out of your mouth. I wish I had brought two as I lost mine during a swim. 

As long as you are prepared it's OK but know that you will have sand blasted into every crevice of your body and it will be there for months. I used a tent and remember waking up in Grapevine with 3/4 inch of sand inside my tent even though the fly was on!


----------



## Fash (Jul 21, 2010)

*Prusik loop*

I think my favorite piece of advice that was given to me before doing the Grand was to use a Prusik loop on your bowline at night. If they are fluctuating the flow it's an easy way to adjust your boat so you don't end up grounded in the morning. Of course, this only works if you're paying attention. It still got me our first night at Hot Na Na but after that I stayed on top if it.







Unfortunately I don't have a photo of the prusik loop on the bowline but I used about 8 feet of 4 or 5mm cord and tied it in a loop with a double fisherman's knot. When tying my boat up, I'd put in a sand stake, tie a prusik knot with the loop of cord around the bowline, then attach the prusik loop to the sand stake with a carabiner. The bowline is easily adjustable (as long as you don't let too much tension build on the prusik) and you can adjust it all well away from the water.

As a side note, most nights someone would attach a length of rope to the back side of all the boats (the end of the boat toward the river) for double safety. Probably not necessary but it was only a few extra minutes for some piece of mind that everything would still be there in the morning.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Alphacyber said:


> I think that's all lhowe wears in camp anyway. That or crocs.


Yea, but a foot problem has my pt telling me that i must wear real shoes. The horror!!!! I'll still have my crocs, they are such good camp slippers.

Have my own collapsable bucket for night-pee, yellow glasses as quasi-goggles, i even bought cheapo sunglasses so i wouldn't ruin my regular ones. A tiny whisk broom is packed- i am not fastidious but it sure is nice to be able to clear a spot for sand. I also got a camp end-table, so i have somewhere to set stuff out of the sand, esp useful for inserting contacts. 

Am adding the neck gaitor too, they are also great with a baseball hat for added warmth. Fortunately with my little cat beaching is how i park it, but i like the prussik idea and will mention it to the rest of the group.

Thanks so much, keep the ideas coming.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

On long trips I always take along a medicine box with several types of cold and flu medicine, pain reliever including something strong like Vicodine, itch reliever, and a bottle of Amoxiciline. Mainly things from a drug store that you need for different sicknesses and such.


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

I especially like prussic's when non-boaters get assigned to boat floating duty in the middle of the night. I barely trust boaters to untie my boat. This way no one needs to mess with my knot, just slip the prussic. Worst case the boat ends up floating at the end of the bow line somewhere if a layman messes it up somehow or the prussic breaks, no biggie.


----------



## jpbay (Jun 10, 2010)

My last trip I took a small mushroom anchor with a bunji anchor line. My raft never was grounded by the tides. Take extra lip balm,it gets lost, ruined,or shared by someone you don't want it back from! Have a great trip.


----------



## Vonrosie (Sep 25, 2007)

O'Keeffe's Working Hands creme /lotion for hands and feet. I work outdoors and this product completely eliminated the splitting issues. Can be found in most hardware stores, maybe even Home Depot? Does not leave a greasy residue.


----------



## t up (Dec 11, 2011)

just took out on march 5, had a group in front of us with two wave destroyers(small cats). They killed it in lava!!! we were all very impressed. We got some good video of them too. great group. i was rowing an overloaded fat 16fter and was very jealous.
Best piece of gear on my trip - 4'' paco with sheets and two down pillows! try it ul never go back to camp pillows.


----------



## atg200 (Apr 24, 2007)

A small travel fishing pole and some lures is nice if the river is running clear. I caught trout all the way down to Deer Creek and a little trout ceviche was good for appetizers.

Black light for looking for scorpions at night.

Bocce ball set. Bocce at Redwall Cavern was a trip highlight for me.


----------



## jpbay (Jun 10, 2010)

I never used gloves or hand lotion,just some on my feet,socks & shoes asap on the beach.The muck boot sounds like a good idea this time of year.Maybe not in the hot months Black light for scorpions at night? I look in my sleeping bag,easy to find!


----------



## st2eelpot (Apr 15, 2008)

*Sewn sheet.*

I know most ppl use a sewn sheet mainly for the summer temps in the Grand, though I love them in the other seasons there too. 

I usually sleep out under the stars down there. I will sometimes use the sheet as a paco cover and sleep on top of it (in my sleeping bag) but I won't stick to the pad when my skin touches it. If it's windy or a little more chilly then I put myself, sleeping bag, and pillow inside of it to block the wind and/or a few degrees of comfort. If it's WINDY I'll crawl into a tent and I get inside the sheet since the sand/fine silt goes through any mesh spots on a tent. 

Plus, they're cheap and don't take up much room in a dry bag. I grabbed a queen sized sheet from walmart for a few bucks, and took a sewing machine to two sides to sew it into a rectangle. Works perfectly for me. Had I gone more elaborate and put a zipper on it- it would've let in a lot more sand and not worked as well. 

It goes on every rafting trip I go on.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

mtriverrat said:


> Burt's Bees Hand Salve, a little vial of super glue for each person. Your hands just dry out, crack open and hurt. The Burt's bees applied liberally morning and night will help prevent it and the super glue puts it back together when it's not enough. Badger or Bag Balm work too.


I'll second this and add a little suggestion: Bring a small metal bucket and an easy to access personal first aid kit with lots of bandaids, comfortable tape, ointment, etc. Use the small metal bucket to warm up some water on the fire or a stove to wash your hands and face in warm water. Follow up with the first aid on your hands and your wounds will stay clean and heal fast. Also, it's just nice to have a hot wash rag and clean up every couple of days.

I also highly recommend an umbrella that can be removed from the raft and held in camp. If it rains all day and your friends are standing around in their wet jackets you'll be glad!


----------



## poudreraft (Sep 21, 2004)

I second the umbrella, sitting on the groover in the rain sucks!


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

poudreraft said:


> I second the umbrella, sitting on the groover in the rain sucks!


That will make for a good photo. A small tarp as a groover cover, held down with rocks on the corners, people can get under it to do their business and stay dry.

As for what I bring to GC that I may not elsewhere, a solar shower stand that I set up on the boat. And, muck boots that someone already mentioned get a lot of use. They are a GC essential, for me. Other people borrow them frequently.


----------



## WATERRAT (Jan 27, 2012)

You will need a firepan and blanket. Go to american strongbox mfg, take a look at theirs


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Just bought some O'Keefe's (nice - it's like silk) and a little galvanized bucket (excellent idea, thanks). I've completely rejected Bag Balm, so incredibly nasty. I'm going to try Corona, my dad used to use that and I don't recall it being any where near as bad as BB.

Sewed a sheet for my paco (nice fleece deal) a while ago, 2 things of super glue. I think I am now up to about 5 different types of moisturizers, many with spares. My skin is like rice paper, I'll have gloves on whenever hiking or boating/rigging. Bringing my regular pillow and also a compressible memory foam travel pillow (very nice). I love compression sacks.


----------



## GBWW (Apr 26, 2010)

*essentials*

For skin cracks, I have yet to find anything that works as well as climb on Climb On!® Products ( I have no stake in the company)


----------



## muttster (Jan 12, 2009)

I take a pack of baby wipes. They are a great way to clean up a little bit, and you do not need to use any clean water.


----------

